# Venting a shed roof with 2/12 slope



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Insulate the dooky out of the ceiling, install a low slope roofing system, forget the vents, and voila! Youre good to go.

I like spray foam insulation myself.


----------



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Aaron. 

By the low slope roofing system, do you mean something like the GAF Liberty 3-layer membrane roll roofing? (see http://www.gaf.com/Content/GAF/RES1/ROOF/RS_Liberty.html
)


When you insulate a low-slope shed roof with spray foam, do you just fill the space between the joists on the roof below, or do you fill the entire empty space in the roof all the way up to the rafters?


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

You could just do the ceiling cavities if theyre large enough.

I do not trust Self Adhered (SA) modified bitumen systems. 2/12 may be alright as long as there are no obstructions.


----------



## atulc (Aug 23, 2006)

AaronB said:


> You could just do the ceiling cavities if theyre large enough.
> 
> I do not trust Self Adhered (SA) modified bitumen systems. 2/12 may be alright as long as there are no obstructions.


If modified bitumen is not good, then what other kind of low-slope roofing do you recommend? Remember, ice dam formation at the eave is a frequent problem on this roof. I have to always use a roof rake to clear the roof after every snowstorm. 

Thanks


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, modified bitumen isnt bad in itself, but moreso the SA type. Modififed bitumen torch applied is an excellent product, but must be installed by a licensed trained professional.

EPDM (rubber) is another option. Success of any of these systems really lies with the installer and his details.


----------

